# Snowshoe this weekend...



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

They just got 17" of fresh powder last week and my Skatebanana should come in this week. Just got a pair of new 32 Lashed and some Ride Delta's to go with it. Exams are done thursday and I should be in heaven by friday  Anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

doyler10 said:


> They just got 17" of fresh powder last week and my Skatebanana should come in this week. Just got a pair of new 32 Lashed and some Ride Delta's to go with it. Exams are done thursday and I should be in heaven by friday  Anyone else?


it rained there all day today and tomorrow.

7-Day Forecast for Latitude 38.39N and Longitude -80.05W

no good... subaru demo day is this weekend so you can try out new gear.... in the slush


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn that's dissapointing but I ment next weekend it didn't feel like this Sat already with an 8 am exam but hopefully the weather will look up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

i know this is a lil old but is snowshoe any good for terrain. i hit it up last year and my shity local hill was alot better for terrain that is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

it was decent. i wouldnt make the drive out there if your near white tail or liberty though.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

nateeeeeeeee said:


> it was decent. i wouldnt make the drive out there if your near white tail or liberty though.


its WARM here. liberty was pure slush on sunday night and its been in the mid 60s ever since.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

when i was up there we took a bus to another resort that we got in to for free with are snowshoe pass. anybody know what that place was called. it was pretty ice at that place and all the rails were in the grass and not in snow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

canaan or timberline maybe?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

It had to be Silver Creek


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah, it's silver creek. on the same mountain as snowshoe, just lower. your lift tickets are good there after snowshoe closes at 4:30.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh I'll be up there the 17-21 so if anyone's going to be in the area let me know!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> yeah, it's silver creek. on the same mountain as snowshoe, just lower. your lift tickets are good there after snowshoe closes at 4:30.


Yup thats it. i was so mad going up the lift looking at all the rails just sitting there in the grass. i wanted to hit them. the whole mountain was in shade so it was pretty iced over so i just spent my time on the bunny hill trying to throw 3's over the lil poles


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah, it does get icy there. honestly, i barely ride it when i go to snowshoe. i usually just get drunk when the lifts close


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

^hahaha good times. thats pretty much all we did there when we went.


----------

